# عيبوب وسلبيات نظام مبارك وبديله



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*لانى خلاص قربت اتجنن 
قررت اعمل موضوع خاص مش للمناقشه انما لتوثيق انتهاكات
مبارك ونظامه والمشير ونظامه ضد الشعب المصرى والثوره المصريه
وغالبا قريب مش هتناقش فى اى حاجه تخص الثوره لان أعتقد مفيش فايده !*


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

صوتك العالى دليل على ضعف موقفك هههههه

انت واخدها على اعصابك كدة ليه ياعم ؟ 

ومش هتتناقش ليه ؟

ايه ؟ الناس متمسكه بموقفها ؟ ما انت كمان متمسك بموقفك وبشده .

ايه المشكله بقى ؟ 

مش انت شايف نفسك صح ؟ ما تقنع الناس بالصح با اما هما يقنعوك بالصح اللى معاهم ​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> صوتك العالى دليل على ضعف موقفك هههههه
> 
> انت واخدها على اعصابك كدة ليه ياعم ؟
> 
> ...



*
ههههههههههه مين قالك ان موقفى ضعيف ؟
ومين قالك اصلا ان صوتى عالى ؟
اقولك نصيحه يا بوب
اقرء كلامى المكتوب ومتحاولش تتخيل شخصيتى ساعتها وانا بكتب
لانك مهما حاولت مش هتعرف !
 أشطه ؟
المشكله مش أن الناس متمسكه بموقفها
المشكله انى بشوف ناس بتتكلم وخلاص يعنى بيتكلمو
عشان يتكلمو وبس يعنى عشان منظرهم قدام الناس مش أكتر
محدش هيعرف يقنعنى يا مارسيلينو لانى بتكلم فى مبادىء اساسيه لاى انسان ، شعار الثوره ( عيش حريه عداله اجتماعيه)
واى حد يقولى بلاش تتكلم فى حقك  يبقى مش هيقنعنى
لانه هو خايف انا مش خايف ولا من الموت ولا من الحياه
فى ناس خايفه تموت وخايفين يعيشو كويس !*
*صحيح انا بقنع الناس انى صح ومش بهرب
بدليل موضوعك اللى فى المباركين محدش جاب أخرى فيه  !*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2012)

هو سعد زغلول قالهاااااااا 
مفيش فايدة :giveup:
بص يا مينا يابنى 
الشعب المصرى تقدر تشبهه مثلا بطائر كان مربوط واتفك مرة واحدة
وده لما تفكه هيطير ومش هيبطل وماهيصدق 
الشعب المصرى نفس الفكرة 
قالوا ثورة خلاااااااااص تلاقى دلوقت كل يومين ثورة :smile01
وعلى فكرة دى مش ثورة دى مجرد أنتفاضة 
وعلى فكرة لو جه حد بعد المشير هنطلع فيه سلبيات 
وأبقى قابلنى لو عدت سنة عليه الا لو كانوا مجمعين فالتحرير 
احنا عاوزين نغير اااااااه لكن نصبر ونستنى لااااااا
البلد دى باظت خلااااااص


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه مين قالك ان موقفى ضعيف ؟
> ومين قالك اصلا ان صوتى عالى ؟
> اقولك نصيحه يا بوب
> ...




موضوعى فى المباركين انا شايف(من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه) انه بقى ممل 

هنعمل زى ساعه الثورة الاولى شد وجذب وهتنجح لا هتفشل

وفشلت فعلا واتنيلنا بنيله عن عصر مبارك ..

ولسه انت وغيرك بتقولوا نجحت .. طب بأماره ايييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الادهى من كدة انك هتعمل موضوع عن عيوب مبارك !!!

طب ما تعمل موضوع عن عيوب ما بعد الثورة احسن ؟

ولا لازم الحكم الاسلامى الرشيد يكمل 30 سنه علشان نهتم بيهم شويه الناس كدة تزعل ​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هو سعد زغلول قالهاااااااا
> مفيش فايدة :giveup:
> بص يا مينا يابنى
> الشعب المصرى تقدر تشبهه مثلا بطائر كان مربوط واتفك مرة واحدة
> ...


*
واضح انى هحول الموضوع من عيوب انظمه الى نقاش سياسى ههههههههههه
بصى يا مرمر 
احنا مش بنثور ع اى حاجه وكل حاجه
لا احنا بنثور على الغلط
ودى ثوره مش انتفاضه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لانى خلاص قربت اتجنن *


*سلامتك من الجنان يا مينا ..ان شالله يارب اللى بالى بالك ...*
*



وغالبا قريب مش هتناقش فى اى حاجه تخص الثوره لان أعتقد مفيش فايده !

أنقر للتوسيع...

**سعد زغلول يُبعث من جديد ..(!!)*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*


marcelino قال:





لا اعرف ونص وبلاش انا فى النقطه دى بالذات :smile01



أنقر للتوسيع...



لو انت عارف دى حاجه ترجعلك
بس صدقنى مش هتكون عارف :d
ما علينا 




marcelino قال:







صح  عندك حق فى ناس بتتكلم وخلاص .. او بترد وخلاص زى ما تقول راكبين دماغهم  .. بس عادى سيب الناس تفك . الكلام مش بفلوس ( خليها عليك ) 



أنقر للتوسيع...



 
مهو انا شكلى قريب هخليها عليا
وهبطل نقاش 



marcelino قال:





لا اعرف ونص وبلاش انا فى النقطه دى بالذات :smile01

صح  عندك حق فى ناس بتتكلم وخلاص .. او بترد وخلاص زى ما تقول راكبين دماغهم  .. بس عادى سيب الناس تفك . الكلام مش بفلوس ( خليها عليك ) 

مافيش مبدأ نقاش بيقول كدة ابدا !!! يعنى ايه محدش هايعرف؟ احنا بنتخانق ؟ 

  اسمع وناقش وممكن تقتنع او تقنع الطرف الاخر .. مش محدش هايعرف  !!!!!!


أنقر للتوسيع...



 
 
هو فعلا مفيش مبدء نقاش يخليك تاخد نص كلامى
وتعلق عليه وتبنى فرضيات ملهاش وجود عندى
انا قولت محدش هيعرف يقنعنى لو قالى متناديش بحقك
فياريت تاخد كلامى كله وتعلق عليه
 لان مش هقتنع بكلام واحد كل همه انه يندب وينوح   على اللى فات



marcelino قال:








ولو سمحت بقى كفايه كلام من النوع دة : خايفين جبناء معرفش ايه ؟ خلاص حكمت على نص الشعب نهم فيران يعنى ؟



أنقر للتوسيع...



  هو انت ليه اخدت النقطه دى على صدرك اؤى ؟ :smile01
بالراحه يا بوب احنا مش هنتخانق
أيه رأيك لما اخد كلامك زى ما انت بتاخده ع انى عصبى ؟
دنا كل اللى قولته كلمة خايف ولا جيبت سيرة خايف من ايه حتى:59:




marcelino قال:








أنقر للتوسيع...




marcelino قال:



بصفتك ايه ؟ ثائر ؟ وايه يعنى ثائر يبقى لنفسك مش لاى حد !

انت  شايف نفسك صح مافيش مشكله واللى يغلط فيك يستاهل ضرب الجذم .. لكن بردو مش  يديك الحق انك تجبن الناس او تخونها او تقلل من موقفها او او .. الخ 
جيب حقك ياعم من غير ما تغلط او تقلل من الناس 






أنقر للتوسيع...



مين قال انى قللت من أى حد بالعكس
انت اللى قللتى منى هنا بطريقة كلامك اللى متعلمه بالاحمر 
وقللت منى فى موضوع فى المباركين ومع ذلك عديتها
يمكن انا بغضب بس مبقللش من حد ولا بغلط فى حد وياريت مترميش كلام وخلاص لو غلط فى حد قولى انا غلطت فين وفى مين وانا أعتذر
انما انت تانى مره تقلل منى 




marcelino قال:








أنقر للتوسيع...




marcelino قال:





موضوعى فى المباركين انا شايف(من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه) انه بقى ممل 

هنعمل زى ساعه الثورة الاولى شد وجذب وهتنجح لا هتفشل

وفشلت فعلا واتنيلنا بنيله عن عصر مبارك ..

ولسه انت وغيرك بتقولوا نجحت .. طب بأماره ايييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​  




أنقر للتوسيع...



تالت مره تقليل من شأنى !

انت مش عاوز تصدق ان الثوره حققت بعض النجاحات
عشان عندك رعب من الاسلام السياسى دى حاجه تخصك
متخصنيش انا يا بوب




marcelino قال:






أنقر للتوسيع...




marcelino قال:




الادهى من كدة انك هتعمل موضوع عن عيوب مبارك !!!

​ 



 




أنقر للتوسيع...



الادهى !!!!!

لما انت زهقان اوى كده من المناقشه معايا
ومخنوق اوى كده من افكارى
بتتناقش ليه 




marcelino قال:






أنقر للتوسيع...




marcelino قال:




طب ما تعمل موضوع عن عيوب ما بعد الثورة احسن ؟
​ 
 




أنقر للتوسيع...





وانت ليه تقولى اعمل ومتعملش 
انا عارف انا بعمل أيه ومش محتاج حد يقولى أعمل ايه !
انت لو عاوز تعمل عن عيبو ما بعد الثوره أعمل محدش هيمنعك !





marcelino قال:








أنقر للتوسيع...




marcelino قال:




ولا لازم الحكم الاسلامى الرشيد يكمل 30 سنه علشان نهتم بيهم شويه الناس كدة تزعل ​ 



 




أنقر للتوسيع...


نصيحه اخويه
حاول تتخلص من شبح الاسلام السياسى*


----------



## staregypt (5 فبراير 2012)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدوء
يا شباب:new8:


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

*المصريين اعتادوا على المذلة .... لذا فالثورة عندهم عمل من الاعمال الهلامية التى لا يعرفونها .... ولا يريدوا ان يعرفونها
اعتادوا على تأليه الكاهن 
أعتادوا على تأليه الحاكم
أعتادوا أن اللى يتجوز أمهم ... يبقى عمهم
ومبارك عمهم
وطنطاوى عم عمهم
شعب أعتاد أن تدهسهم الأحذية
شعب أعتاد على الكلام ... كالبغبانات .... يرددون عبارات ضخمة ... ولا يحاولون أن أن ينفذوا منها حرف واحد
مارسلينوا فى موضوع ترشيح رئيس للجمهورية ... أختار العوا ... ولم أدرى هل هى قناعة ... أم استهزاء ؟؟؟
فلا تتعب نفسك يا مينا
الدنيا ربيع ... ورغيف العيش اللى الكلاب بتقرف منه ... رضا من ربنا
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

*لاول مره 
اترحم علي ايام مبارك 
مش علي شخصه 
لان مهما كانت الكوارث اللي في ايامه 
كانت  علي فترات 
ومتداريه 
دلوقتي الشعب كله محترم 
وبردوا الشعب كله حرامي 
كله ثوار 
وكله فلول مش فاهم ازاي 

انا كمان قربت اتجنن 
لا قادر احافظ علي ايماني بالثوره 
ولا اغير وامن بالنظام السابق 
ولا اعيش ملحد سياسياً مش عارف راسي من رجلي
واتعين رئيس جمهوريه نفسي ويولع الباقي 

بجد بقيت محتار
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لاول مره
> اترحم علي ايام مبارك
> مش علي شخصه
> لان مهما كانت الكوارث اللي في ايامه
> ...



*لا تحتار يا عزيزى .... 90 % من الشعب ناس فاسده ... حرامية ... ... وزمان قالوا (اللى اختشوا ماتوا) ... وده اللى بيحصل دلوقت ... اللى رافضين الوساخة .... بيموتوا ... ممكن يكون بينهم قلة ماتت غلط ... لكن الأكثرية أولاد وبنات محترمين .... وعلى رأى مرشد الأخوان ... طز فيكى يا مصر ... متستهليش أنك تكونى بلد محترمه ... لأننا باعة الأنبياء وباعة الأديان وباعة .... وباعة الأخلاق ... *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انت مش عاوز تصدق ان الثوره حققت بعض النجاحات*
> *عشان عندك رعب من الاسلام السياسى دى حاجه تخصك*
> *متخصنيش انا يا بوب*
> 
> ...


*والله يامينا .. ساعات بحس انك مش مسيحى .. :smile01*

*كونك تتخلص من عقدة الاسلام السياسى اللى هى منطلق و قاعدة اى مسيحى .. وبناءا عليها .. بيفضل حكم مبارك على اى حكم اخر .. دى يابنى معجزة من ام النور*

*ربنا يديك الحكمة انت و امثالك من الشباب الشجاع اللى مابيخفش .. :act19:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سلامتك من الجنان يا مينا ..ان شالله يارب اللى بالى بالك ...*
> *خلاص يعمنا الفلول جنونى *
> *سعد زغلول يُبعث من جديد ..(!!)*


*ياريته يرجع
تفتكر لو رجع هيكون فلول ولا ثوره 
مفيش حاجه مضمونه الايام دى :smile01*


staregypt قال:


> بـــــــــــــــــــــــهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدوء
> يا شباب:new8:


*متقلقيش كله تحت السيطره*


صوت صارخ قال:


> *المصريين اعتادوا على المذلة .... لذا فالثورة عندهم عمل من الاعمال الهلامية التى لا يعرفونها .... ولا يريدوا ان يعرفونها
> اعتادوا على تأليه الكاهن
> أعتادوا على تأليه الحاكم
> أعتادوا أن اللى يتجوز أمهم ... يبقى عمهم
> ...



فكرتنى بمشاركه قالها كريتيك 
كان نصها 


Critic قال:


> بص يا مارسو
> اللى بيحصل فى مصر حصل قبل كدة
> فاكر لما موسى راح كلم فرعون ليحرر شعب بنى اسرائل
> قام قاله طييييييب واذل شعب الله اكتر ...الشعب ساعتها تزمر على موسى وقال  يا ليتنا فضلنا زى ما احنا ...مكنوش عايزيين يستحملوا شوية علشان حياة افضل  ...مكنوش مؤمنين ان الخير جاى بعدها ...وفضلوا يتزمروا على كل المشاكل  اللى قابلتهم حتى بعد ما طلعوا ....دلوقت انا شايف نفس المشهد بيعيد نفسه
> ...



*المشاركه بتاعت حضرتك يا استاذى
وبتاعت كريتك وصفو حال الشعب بالظبط
منورنى استاذى*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لاول مره
> اترحم علي ايام مبارك
> مش علي شخصه
> لان مهما كانت الكوارث اللي في ايامه
> ...



*للاسف مقدرش أفيدك
لازم تختار بنفسك*


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

حلو مستوى الحوار 

كتبت رد طوبل وحذفته

مافيش فايده كله شايف نفسه صح والباقى كفار وبيشتم براحته ..

​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والله يامينا .. ساعات بحس انك مش مسيحى .. :smile01*
> 
> *كونك تتخلص من عقدة الاسلام السياسى اللى هى منطلق و قاعدة اى مسيحى .. وبناءا عليها .. بيفضل حكم مبارك على اى حكم اخر .. دى يابنى معجزة من ام النور*
> 
> *ربنا يديك الحكمة انت و امثالك من الشباب الشجاع اللى مابيخفش .. :act19:*​


*ياسر الديمقراطيه 
بتقول انى أقبل بحكم الاغلبيه
بس انا مش حاصر الديمقراطيه فى ده بس
ولكن الاغلبيه متهدرش حقوق الاقليه 
ولو اهدرت حقوق الاقليه هيبقى زيها زي المشير ومبارك
اتمنى تكون وجهة نظرى وصلالك صح وزى ما انا شايف بالظبط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حلو مستوى الحوار
> 
> كتبت رد طوبل وحذفته
> 
> ...


*
انا عن نفسى لا أرى أنى صح .... يكفى أنى على مدى هذا العمر لم أحقق ما يحققه شباب 25 يناير
ممكن أكون شاركت فى مظاهرات 72
ممكن أكون أعتقلت فى طرة أيام السادات
لكنى لم أفعل ما يفعله شباب 25 يناير
كيف نغير أنفسنا ... واقعنا مزرى ... وحقير
أهل العشوائيات يعيشون فى مستوى لا يليق بالحيوانات
الظلم صار من أساسيات المجتمع
الأخلاق صارت مظهر ... وبالداخل وساخات لا نتخيلها
التدين صار مظهر ... مجرد مظهر ... وكأننا نستطيع أن نخدع خالقنا
للأسف ..... لم أرى شعب بأخلاقيات المصريين ....من جهة التدنى .. وحادث بور سعيد شاهد على ذلك
فلا تحكم حبيبى على من لا تعرفهم ... لمجرد أنهم يخالفونك فى الرأى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*عاوزين الحق ومن غير زعل
كل المشاركات الموجوده ف الموضوع ده مؤسفه !!*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عاوزين الحق ومن غير زعل
> كل المشاركات الموجوده ف الموضوع ده مؤسفه !!*



*لو عاوزه تقفليه اقفليه

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تحتار يا عزيزى .... 90 % من الشعب ناس فاسده ... حرامية ... ... وزمان قالوا (اللى اختشوا ماتوا) ... وده اللى بيحصل دلوقت ... اللى رافضين الوساخة .... بيموتوا ... ممكن يكون بينهم قلة ماتت غلط ... لكن الأكثرية أولاد وبنات محترمين .... وعلى رأى مرشد الأخوان ... طز فيكى يا مصر ... متستهليش أنك تكونى بلد محترمه ... لأننا باعة الأنبياء وباعة الأديان وباعة .... وباعة الأخلاق ... *


*حيرتي زادت 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لو عاوزه تقفليه اقفليه
> 
> *



*لا يا موون مش عاوزه اقفله 
عندى كلام كتير عاوزه اقوله بس خليه معايا لبكره بقى علشاان مرهقه جدااا  دلوقتى :giveup:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للاسف مقدرش أفيدك
> لازم تختار بنفسك*



* ولا انا عارف افيد نفسي 
شانكس مون 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*انا مش هتناقش في الموضوع نفسه
لاني بطلت اتناقش مع اي حد
لكن عشان يتقال ان 90% من الشعب حراميه وفاسدين
يبقي عيب جدا ​*


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*قالوا قديماً :*
*ان اردت ان تحطم شعباً فعليك بأغتصاب نساؤه .. *

*الف مبروك شعب تحطم بأغتصاب 
افكاره .. وتشتيته .. وضياعه .. وتخبطه*
*حقاً الجنون سهل .. لكن الحيره مستحيله .. *​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

> *احنا مش بنثور ع اى حاجه وكل حاجه
> لا احنا بنثور على الغلط*


هومعيار الخطا والصواب من يملكة مينا؟؟؟
هذة الامور نسبية تماما
فما تراة انت صواب غيرك بيلقية غلط
فثورتك هذة تكون لصالح من فى النهاية؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> لكن عشان يتقال ان 90% من الشعب حراميه وفاسدين
> يبقي عيب جدا ​*



*عيب من وجهة نظرك .... واحترمها
وهى حقيقة من وجهة نظرى ... وعليك أن تحترمها

والعيب, من وجهة نظرى, هو أن تعمم وجهة نظرك ... وكأنك الوحيد الذى يملك الحقيقة المطلقة .. وعلى الجميع أن يرضخوا لما تراه ....


ليضع كل منا برهان على ما يراه



​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هومعيار الخطا والصواب من يملكة مينا؟؟؟
> هذة الامور نسبية تماما
> فما تراة انت صواب غيرك بيلقية غلط
> فثورتك هذة تكون لصالح من فى النهاية؟؟



*الصواب والخطأ
انكم تطلبو من 85 مليون مصرى ميضربوش 
عشان مصر متسقطش
ومتطلبوش من 19 فرد يسلمو السلطه
عشان مصر متسقطش.
ثورتنا لصالح الاسلاميين لان المسيحين 
مش فاضيين ينزلو ينتخبو حد 
كان الله فى عونهم *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

*






يوم ٣ سبتمبر ١٩٥٤: رئيس الوزراء  علي باشا ماهر واللي اتعين بعد الثورة .. واللي كان منصبه شبيه لمنصب رئيس  الجمهورية في الدولة البرلمانية .. بيؤكد إن مصر خلال 6 شهور هتنتخب  برلمان يستلم السلطة .. طبعا أكيد كان فيه مصريين خايفين على البلد  وقلقانيين من تحويلها للحكم العسكري .. وأكيد برضه وقتها ناس قالتلهم:  منصبر الست شهور .. بس للأسف صبرنا ستين سنة مش ست شهور.............سبحان  الله نفس مدرسة العسكر
*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الصواب والخطأ
> انكم تطلبو من 85 مليون مصرى ميضربوش
> عشان مصر متسقطش
> ومتطلبوش من 19 فرد يسلمو السلطه
> ...


ياعم مينا  انا قلت الناس مش تنزل تضرب؟؟
انا ضدة اة لكن اللى عاوز يعمل حاجة يعملها
ومين قالك ان 85 مليون مع العصيان
ياريت تقولى نسبة الاضراب كام فى المية النهاردة
انا محافظتى النهاردة نسبة الاضرا ب  فيها تقريبا 0%
بقول تقريبا لية عشان ممكن يكون فية ناس  مش خرجت لشغلها تخوفا  من الاحداث
هيسلموا السلطة لمين حاليا مينا ؟؟؟
ومين قالك برضة ان احنا مش فاضيين
محنا قاعدين على النت اهو طول اليوم
والمشاركة فى انتخابات مجلس الشورى كانت 1% تقريبا
مع كدة ان الثوار 1% بس ؟؟
عشان الاسلاميين مش فارق معاهم مجلس الشورى وكسبوا برضة ههههه
اللة يكون فى عون الجميع مينا


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

> *ثورتنا لصالح الاسلاميين لان المسيحين*


دى بقى اقولك بثقة
الفائز الاول والاخير حتى الان من هذة الثورة هم الاسلاميين لا غير
اذكر لى نتيجة اخرى للثورة غير هذة مينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ياعم مينا  انا قلت الناس مش تنزل تضرب؟؟
> انا ضدة اة لكن اللى عاوز يعمل حاجة يعملها
> ومين قالك ان 85 مليون مع العصيان
> ياريت تقولى نسبة الاضراب كام فى المية النهاردة
> ...


*ومين قال انى انا قولت ال85 مليون مع العصيان ؟
راجعى كلام يا ابو جريس :*
لا احنا مش فاضيين للانتخابات والمشاركه الفعليه يا جرجس انما اى حاجه
تانيه احنا فاضيين ليها واكتر حاجه احنا فاضيين ليها الكلام ، الكلام وبس
تقريباً 0%
هو من امتى الصفر بيبقى معاه تقريباً اصلاً 
وايه العلاقه بين انتخابات الشورى وعدد الثوار ؟
الثوار منزلوش مجلس الشورى لاننا عاوزين نلغيه اصلا !
هيسلمو السلطه لمين حالياً اعتقد انا رديت عليها معاك قبل كده
معتقدش انى محتاج أرد تانى !*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> دى بقى اقولك بثقة
> الفائز الاول والاخير حتى الان من هذة الثورة هم الاسلاميين لا غير
> اذكر لى نتيجة اخرى للثورة غير هذة مينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*مفيش اى نتيجه تانيه يا جرجس انت عاوز تشوفها 
واتكلمت كتيير معاك ومع ذلك كل مره بتدخل فى نقاش معايا بتقول نفس الكلام
اعتقد نفس الحوار ده احنا اتكلمنا فيه فى المباركين
انت عاوز تتناقش تانى ؟
مفيش مشكله
ياريت تذكرلى موقف المسيحين من انتخابات دائرة الساحل
لما اتعادت اكتر من مره !*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مفيش اى نتيجه تانيه يا جرجس انت عاوز تشوفها
> واتكلمت كتيير معاك ومع ذلك كل مره بتدخل فى نقاش معايا بتقول نفس الكلام
> اعتقد نفس الحوار ده احنا اتكلمنا فيه فى المباركين
> انت عاوز تتناقش تانى ؟
> ...


هنعمل اية بقى مينا
 مبقاش ورانا غيركوا بقى
بنزيد  ونعيد ولا انتوا فاهمينا خالص ههههه
لا مش  شايف   مينا صدقنى نتائج للثورة غير دى  
لو عندك قولى
موضوع بقى دايرة لساحل ومين شارك ومين مش شارك
هل  مشاركة المسيحين هى  كانت المطلوبة لنجاح تيار معين
بقت كدة انتخابات ولا طائفية
معنى كلامك دة مينا  الاماكن الاكثرية فيها من ناحية الدين هى اللى تكسب
تبقى انتخابات اية دى مينا؟؟
المسيحين سلبيين ومش  شاركوا
المسلميين بقى اللى شاركوا فين من الدولة المدنية ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هنعمل اية بقى مينا
> مبقاش ورانا غيركوا بقى
> بنزيد  ونعيد ولا انتوا فاهمينا خالص ههههه
> لا مش  شايف   مينا صدقنى نتائج للثورة غير دى
> ...


*أحلى حاجه يا جرجس
انك بتيجى فى الموطنقه واخد بالك من المونطقه دى (المنطقه)
اللى انا مش عاوز اجى فيها هنا فى منتدى الكنيسه وكمان ع العام
بس الظروف هى اللى بتحكم
الدوله المدنيه يا جرجس اللى ضيعها
الكنيسه والاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين
الكنيسه لمواجهة المد الدينى زى ما انت قولت 
بس ده ميمحيش من عليها انها اتدخلت فى السياسه
كده بيس ولا نراجع حوارنا فى المباركين
اعتقد انا كده فكرتك بالحوار فى النقطه دى
غيره يا بوب *:spor2:


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

> *الدوله المدنيه يا جرجس اللى ضيعها
> الكنيسه والاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين*


خلينى معاك ان الكنيسة والتيارات الاسلامية بوظوا الدنيا
فين بقى الثورة من دة  كلة بتتفرج
هو الملعب كنيسة واسلاميين بس مينا
الثورة كانت فين وسط دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> خلينى معاك ان الكنيسة والتيارات الاسلامية بوظوا الدنيا
> فين بقى الثورة من دة  كلة بتتفرج
> هو الملعب كنيسة واسلاميين بس مينا
> الثورة كانت فين وسط دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*الثوره قالت بلاش انتخابات اصلا دلوقتى
وانت كنت من ضمن اللى بيقول ياريت اللى فى التحرير يروحو بقى ونشوف الانتخابات 
مش هى دى الانتخابات اللى انت كنت عاوزها ؟*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الثوره قالت بلاش انتخابات اصلا دلوقتى
> وانت كنت من ضمن اللى بيقول ياريت اللى فى التحرير يروحو بقى ونشوف الانتخابات
> مش هى دى الانتخابات اللى انت كنت عاوزها ؟*


انا قلت عاوزين انتخابات!!!!!!!!!
منا عارف نتيجة الانتخابات مسبقا  وكنا بنحذر منها هههههه
انا كنت عاوز التحرير يروح والدنيا تهدى كدة والامور تمشى فقط
وخلينى انا قلت عاوز انتخابات( مع انة مش حصل ابدا هههه) والثور كانوا رافضين
يبقى مين الاقوى على الساحة ومين حاليا لا دور لة ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا قلت عاوزين انتخابات!!!!!!!!!
> منا عارف نتيجة الانتخابات مسبقا  وكنا بنحذر منها هههههه
> انا كنت عاوز التحرير يروح والدنيا تهدى كدة والامور تمشى فقط
> وخلينى انا قلت عاوز انتخابات( مع انة مش حصل ابدا هههه) والثور كانوا رافضين
> يبقى مين الاقوى على الساحة ومين حاليا لا دور لة ؟؟


*لا انا فاكر انك قولت 
لو حابب ادور على المشاركه واجبهالك 
الاقوى الدين
والاقوى اللى استغل الدين
 الطبيعه العدديه هى اللى حكمت :smil12:*
*اما مين ملوش دور ع الساحه بقى دى مش عارفها
بس انت شايف ان الثوار ملهمش دور ع الساحه؟*
*لو انت شايف كده يبقى نصيحه من أخ البس نضاره 
لانك هتبقى متجاهل عن قصد مسيرات 25 يناير
اللى لحد دلوقتى لسه شغاله !*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا انا فاكر انك قولت
> لو حابب ادور على المشاركه واجبهالك
> الاقوى الدين
> والاقوى اللى استغل الدين
> ...


امممم للاسف نظرى كويس فالنضارة مش تنفع معيا هههههههه
لا مش متجاهلها ولا حاجة بس قارنها بين  التيارات الدينية وهى
؟؟
يعنى  قصدك الاخوان والسلفيين اكترية مش كدة
يعنى الميدان لما كان بيكون فية مليون واكتر كانوا اخوان وسلفيين ولااية
ولو كانوا ثوار يبقى الاخوان والسلفيين كانوا فين بالعدد الكبير بتاعهم دة ؟؟؟
اما بقى دور الثوار فالاسف مينا محدش شايفهم خالص  من مدة مش النهاردة بس


----------



## إزابال (11 فبراير 2012)

لقد قرأت الموضوع لكن الذي حز في نفسي هو هل كتب للمصريين فقط أو لشعوب العالم العربي والذي يؤده أنه للمصريين هو كتابته باللهجة المصرية يا أخي لقد تجاوزنا أححداث مبارك ولا داعي لتكرارها  فوصفك الدقيق للشعب المصرى صحيح ولن يتغير وسيبقى خاضعا مادام بعيدا عن مجد الله


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

5 صفحات بتابع والمحصلة النهائية 
كنت متخيل ان الثورة لما اتحركت حركت المياة الراكدة فى النفوس الميته من 50 سنه 
ولكن اللى شايفه ان الثورة موصلتش لناس كتير 
حتى لو فرح البعض منهم يوم 11 ان الثورة انهت حكم مبارك فى مصر وافسدت مخطط التوريث وامسكت برؤوس الفساد والقت بهم فى السجن  وحاجات تانيه كتير  مصر استفادت بيها من الثورة 
لكن الناس  سابت كل ده ومسكت فى الاخوان اللى موجودين فى مصر من 80 سنه 
80 سنه بيشتغلوا تحت الارض  ولما جات الفرصه للحريه هما بس اللى اتحركوا علشان ياخدوا حريتهم  
والباقى اكتفى بالنواح والعياط ومصر بتضيع ومصر بتتحرق والاخوان  هيعذبوا الاقباط فى مصر والحقونا وانجدونا 
اكتفوا بالصراخ  من منازلهم 
ومن اراد الحرية بالفعل تحرك بقوة لنيلها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2012)

مصر فى خطر كبير والتقسم اتى  لا محالة لان الدول الاجنية شادة حيلة اوى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عيب من وجهة نظرك .... واحترمها
> وهى حقيقة من وجهة نظرى ... وعليك أن تحترمها
> 
> والعيب, من وجهة نظرى, هو أن تعمم وجهة نظرك ... وكأنك الوحيد الذى يملك الحقيقة المطلقة .. وعلى الجميع أن يرضخوا لما تراه ....
> ...




*مدام من وجهه نظر حضرتك انه عيب اني اعمم وجهه نظري
يبقي عيب من وجه نظري ان حضرتك تعمم رايك ووجهه نظرك برضه
لا انا ولا حضرتك نملك الحقيقه المطلقه 
وياريت حضرتك تنزلي برهانك في ان 90% من شعب مصر حراميه وفاسدين
ومش تقولي ان العوا يمثل 90 % من شعب مصر​*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مصر فى خطر كبير والتقسم اتى  لا محالة لان الدول الاجنية شادة حيلة اوى


عذرا 
اعتقد ان دى كلها مجرد اوهام


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

*بص يا مايكل انا اعتقد ان مصر فيها 99 % حراميه 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بص يا مايكل انا اعتقد ان مصر فيها 99 % حراميه
> *​




*الحراميه زادوا 

حد يزود !!​*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحراميه زادوا
> 
> حد يزود !!​*


نسيت اقولك ان انا اولهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> نسيت اقولك ان انا اولهم




*وانا تانيهم

حد عايز يحجز​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *مدام من وجهه نظر حضرتك انه عيب اني اعمم وجهه نظري
> يبقي عيب من وجه نظري ان حضرتك تعمم رايك ووجهه نظرك برضه
> لا انا ولا حضرتك نملك الحقيقه المطلقه
> وياريت حضرتك تنزلي برهانك في ان 90% من شعب مصر حراميه وفاسدين
> ومش تقولي ان العوا يمثل 90 % من شعب مصر​*



*كلا حبيى .... أنا لم أعمم وجهة نظرى ...لكنى حكيت الواقع اللى عايشه على مدى 62 سنة
تعال وشوف وقولى
الجيش المصرى فاسد داخليا ... وكلهم مصريين, ولما تدخل الجيش هاتعرف حقائق لا يعلمها إلا العسكرى المصرى
موظفى الحكومة .... فاسدين ... يريدون أن يأكلوا دون أن يعملوا .. وكلهم مصريين
الفلاحون الذى يروون الخضروات بمياه المجارى ... فاسدون ... وكلهم مصريون
الشرطة التى ألهت نفسها وتعاملت معنا وكأننا كلاب ... كلهم مصريين
البلطجية اللى هاجموا الثوار ... كلهم مصريين
مربيين الدجاج الذين يغذون مواشيهم بالهرمونات .. ويصيبونا بالسرطان ... كلهم مصريين
العاملين بالمستشفيات الحكومية ... يقتلون مرضاهم بالأهمال وسرقة أدويتهم .. كلهم مصريين
المستشفيات الخاصة ... التى تتركك تموت ما لم تسدد مقدما .... كلهم مصريين
كم تبلغ نسبة الغش فى الأدوية المصرية التى تُنتج لمرضى التأمين الصحى
مصانع الأدوية تعيد أنتاج الأدوية المنتهية الصلاحية بوضعها فى عبوات جديدة
الدم فى بنوك الدم فى مصر أكبر مصدر عدوى بفيرس سى والأيدز
أقرأ تعليقات المسلمين على موضوع الناشط المصرى مايكل نبيل 
اقرأ تعليقات المسلمين على أحداث ماسبيروا

هات لى قطاع واحد فى مصر به نسبة تزيد عن 5% شرفاء

أقرأ يا أبنى .... فالوطنية هى أن نمحوا وساخات الوطن ... وليس أن نصفق له وهو متعفن لأقصى الحدود

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلا حبيى .... أنا لم أعمم وجهة نظرى ...لكنى حكيت الواقع اللى عايشه على مدى 62 سنة
> تعال وشوف وقولى
> الجيش المصرى فاسد داخليا ... وكلهم مصريين, ولما تدخل الجيش هاتعرف حقائق لا يعلمها إلا العسكرى المصرى
> موظفى الحكومة .... فاسدين ... يريدون أن يأكلوا دون أن يعملوا .. وكلهم مصريين
> ...



*ع كده يبقى عندى حق اما اقول مبارك برىء وعلشان نحاكمه بعدل لازم نحاكم الشعب كله*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ع كده يبقى عندى حق اما اقول مبارك برىء وعلشان نحاكمه بعدل لازم نحاكم الشعب كله*


*الكلام اللى كاتبه استاذى صوت صارخ
ده نتايج
ايه الاسباب اللى أدت للنتايج دى ؟*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ع كده يبقى عندى حق اما اقول مبارك برىء وعلشان نحاكمه بعدل لازم نحاكم الشعب كله*


مبارك المسئول الاول 
هو اللى ساب اللى يسرق يسرق  وساب اللى يقتل يقتل 
ومش بس كدة سرق قبلهم وقتل قبلهم 
وان لم يثبت ذلك 
فهو داروجهه عن من يسرقون ومن يقتلون 
هو المسئول الاووووووووووووول


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الكلام اللى كاتبه استاذى صوت صارخ
> ده نتايج
> ايه الاسباب اللى أدت للنتايج دى ؟*





oesi no قال:


> مبارك المسئول الاول
> هو اللى ساب اللى يسرق يسرق  وساب اللى يقتل يقتل
> ومش بس كدة سرق قبلهم وقتل قبلهم
> وان لم يثبت ذلك
> ...



*بتتكلموا جد ؟؟
يعنى هو اللى علم الناس كده
ده يبقى ع كده جباااار وانا مش واخده بالى
اسباب ايه اللى تخلى الناس تعيش بلا ضمير ف مجتمع بيصلى اكتر ما بيشتغل وبيحج اكتر ما بيصيف
وبيخلف بالسبعه ويقول للحكومه اكلينى انا وعيالى وهو مكسل يشتغل
دى سلوكيااااااات لشعب بيعشق الاستهلاك والراحه وبيكره حد يقوله اشتغل واعمل اللى عليك
لو هنحمله كل الافعال دى ونقبل ده ع ضميرنا مفيش مشكله
بس بعد كام سنه لما نلاقى مفيش حاجه ف كل اللى بتقولوه اتغيرت واتصلحت وقتها بقى لازم ندورلنا ع شخص جديد يكون شماعه للاستمرار ع حالنا
بس متنسوش ساعتها تقولوله اسفين يا ريس ظلمناك :t33:*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتتكلموا جد ؟؟
> يعنى هو اللى علم الناس كده
> ده يبقى ع كده جباااار وانا مش واخده بالى
> اسباب ايه اللى تخلى الناس تعيش بلا ضمير ف مجتمع بيصلى اكتر ما بيشتغل وبيحج اكتر ما بيصيف
> ...



*لما كل واحد ياخد حقه ويحصل كده
ساعتها بس هقول اسفين يا ريس ظلمانك
انما لو فضل كل واحد مخدش حقه عمرى ما هقول اسفين يا ريس
سيبك من الصلاه والضمير والكلام الكبير ده
الجوع كافر
لما ابنى يكون جعان مش هقول ضميرى
وانتى عارفه يعنى أيه ابن
لما شاب يكون عاوز يتجوز ولحد سن التلاتين متجوزش يعمل أيه ؟
لو قعدت اتكلم كتيير عن الاسباب معتقدش ان الموضوع هيكفى يا دونا
لو فى عهد مبارك كل واحد اخد حقه مكنش ده كله حصل!*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

انا بقول مبارك مش برئ  
علشان شايف الناس بتسرق وخبى وشه 
ابنه كان بيسرق ودارى وشه والناس مش لاقيه تاكل وبتموت من الجوع 
صاحبه كان بيسرق ويديله عقد تصدير الغاز بالامر المباشر وخسر البلد 30 مليار  كسبهم صاحبه وحبيبه حسين سالم
ايه علاقة دة بالشعب ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ع كده يبقى عندى حق اما اقول مبارك برىء وعلشان نحاكمه بعدل لازم نحاكم الشعب كله*



*هذا ما فعله مبارك وحاشيته فى مصر .... عندما اتسخ النظام القضائى فى مصر لصالح الفاسدين .... وعندما تعفن النظام البوليسى لصالح الفاسدين
يا دونا بـ 50 جنيه ممكن نلبس أى واحد قضية ...
بـ 50 جنيه نجيب أى شهادة
دولة الفساد اسسها العسكر من سنة 1952 ومبارك غرسه فى كل مصرى ...
أحنا عندنا شعب فاسد أنتجه نظام فاسد
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

*لأول مرة ..حسين سالم يظهر على شاشات التليفزيون*

*في  لقطات تشبه تلك التي يظهر عليها زملاءه من رموز النظام السابق في  محاكمات  القاهرة، ظهر رجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم لأول مرة على شاشة  التليفزيون  منذ هروبه إلى أسبانيا عقب اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير.*
*وعرضت قناة ''سي بي سي '' لقطات لسالم أثناء دخوله إلى مقر المحاكمة  بصحبة عدد من أفراد أسرته والذين حاولوا إخفاءه من أمام عدسات المصورين.*
*وكان  سالم قد ألقي القبض عليه في يونيو الماضي، في العاصمة الأسبانية  مدريد،  بعد أن رصدت وحدة مكافحة الجرائم المالية الإسبانية الخاصة تحركات  كمية  كبيرة من المال، وأصابتها الشكوك في عمليات غسيل أموال. وخلال  العملية، قامت السلطات الإسبانية بمصادرة بعض حسابات البنوك والممتلكات،  قدرت بحوالي 43 مليون يورو.*
*وأفرجت  السلطات الإسبانية عن سالم بعد دفع غرامة، غير مسبوقة في تاريخ  القضاء  الإسباني. ولا تتعلق الشكوك الأسبانية بطبيعة الاتهامات التي  وجهتها مصر  لسالم والمقربين منه، وإنما تتعلق بضمانات أمنه وصحته، وبحقيقة  أنه لا يمكن  معاقبته بأحكام تفوق تلك التي يسمح بها القانون الإسباني على  الجرائم  نفسها.*
*ويواجه سالم أيضا تهمة غسيل الأموال، والتي تعني أنه في حال  الموافقة  على تسليمه لمصر، فيجب أن توافق السلطات المصرية على إعادته  لإسبانيا مرة  أخرى لمحاكمته بشأنها.

---------

43 مليون يورو !!!! والشعب مكنش لاقى ياكول !
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> امممم للاسف نظرى كويس فالنضارة مش تنفع معيا هههههههه
> لا مش متجاهلها ولا حاجة بس قارنها بين  التيارات الدينية وهى
> ؟؟
> يعنى  قصدك الاخوان والسلفيين اكترية مش كدة
> ...


لا انا قصدى المسلمين اكتر مننا (مسيحين)
وبما أن الانتخابات اتقلبت لنصرة دين ومواجهة مد دينى
فالطبيعى الاكتر يكسب
الثوار موجودين بس انت مش عاوز تشوفهم مش اكتر يا بوب


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا انا قصدى المسلمين اكتر مننا (مسيحين)
> وبما أن الانتخابات اتقلبت لنصرة دين ومواجهة مد دينى
> فالطبيعى الاكتر يكسب
> الثوار موجودين بس انت مش عاوز تشوفهم مش اكتر يا بوب


لا ياباشا الانتخابات مش اتقلبت
من قبل بداية الانتخابات الاخوان قاللوا  هنكسب 40% بس
يعنى داخلين وعاملين حسابهم هيمشوا الانتخابات ازاى
فين بقى الثوار من التصريحات دى
وسمعنا تصريحات عدد الاخوان من 5 الى 6 مليون بس يعنى ليس لهم اغلبية
الاغلبية للميدان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
النتيجة كانت عكسية تماما ولا شوفنا ميدان ولا غيرة كان لية دور فى الانتخابات
اللى انت مش عاوز تشوفة مينا
ان الثورة انسحبت من تحت اقدام الثوار من مدة وهما بيقاحوا ويقولوا احنا موجودين والكل مستغل اسم الثورة فى تحقيق اهدافة والثوار عمالين  يزيطوا وخلاص ودى الحقيقة بقى


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا ياباشا الانتخابات مش اتقلبت
> من قبل بداية الانتخابات الاخوان قاللوا  هنكسب 40% بس
> يعنى داخلين وعاملين حسابهم هيمشوا الانتخابات ازاى
> فين بقى الثوار من التصريحات دى
> ...


*فين الثوار من التصريحات دى !
ههههههههههه
هو غالبا يا جرجس انتهى عهد الحكومه
وتحولت الثوره الى بابا وماما الشعب المصرى 
وبدل ما تطلبو بحقوقكم من الدوله بقيتو بتطلبوها من الثوار وعجبى !
قولى يا جرجس انت عندك كام سنه ؟
اتجوزت ولا لا
مرتبك كام ومتخرج أمتى ؟*
*وخايف من ايه فى المستقبل الاسلامى
خلينا بقى واقعيين شويه 
لانى صدقنى زهقت من الكلام عن اللى فات !*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مصر فى خطر كبير والتقسم اتى  لا محالة لان الدول الاجنية شادة حيلة اوى




كما في السودان كذلك في مصر ...

يا عم حبيب 

هذه المرة أتفق معك جملةً وتفصيلاً ، فما قيل في الماضي الغير بعيد ، نراه اليوم يتحقق بأبسط صورة ، وكأن الربيع العربي قد قدّم ما لم يكن يحلم به الغرب منذ عقود طويلة .. وأخشى ما أخشاه أن الذي يحدث من وراء الكواليس أخطر مما يحدث على السطح


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فين الثوار من التصريحات دى !
> ههههههههههه
> هو غالبا يا جرجس انتهى عهد الحكومه
> وتحولت الثوره الى بابا وماما الشعب المصرى
> ...


فين الحقوق اللى طلبناها من الثوار دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال هما فين الثوار اللى بتتكلم عليهم حاليا  من الاحداث والنتائج اللى بتحصل فى مصر
لا اكتر لااقل
اين كانوا فى الانتخابات مثلا؟؟؟ 
اما بقى عندى كام سنة فموجود فى البروفيل
ادخل شوفة ههههه
انا قطاع خاص مينا
مرتبى  زيى ماهو بس الشغل اللى حالة وقف بس بنقبض برضة لحد دلوقتى نشكر اللة
خايف من اية؟؟
 كفاية اقولك خايف على شغلى طبعا
لانة هيئة تنموية مسيحية بتخدم المجتمع كلة مسلم ومسيحى مشروعاتها عبارة عن تمويلات هيئات مانحة فى مصر والهيئات دى كلها اجنبية
يطلع فى افكارهم المتخلفة يطلعوا قوانين تخلى الجهات دى  تسيب مصر واحنا ننضم لحزب الكنبة بقى ههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> فين الحقوق اللى طلبناها من الثوار دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> السؤال هما فين الثوار اللى بتتكلم عليهم حاليا  من الاحداث والنتائج اللى بتحصل فى مصر
> لا اكتر لااقل
> اين كانوا فى الانتخابات مثلا؟؟؟
> ...


*هو انت مش بتزهق يا جرجس من الكلام اللى بتكرره ؟
اين كانو الثوار فى الانتخابات 
جمله قولتها اكتر من  10مرات وانا رديت عليها 
اكتر من  10مرات وبرضه بتسالها تانى
طيب المطلوب منى ارد تانى :act23:
يعنى سنك كبير ولحد دلوقتى متجوزتش وبما انك مش راهب فناوى زيي وزى اغلب الشباب تتجوز
تقدر تقولى متجوزتش لحد دلوقتى ليه ؟
تقدر تدينى مزايا ما قبل الثوره ليك كاشب مصرى وليس مسيحى؟
اما بخصوص تخوفك ع شغلك ده من حقك
بس لما يحصل التخوفات دى ساعتها نبقى نتكلم*
*حاول تعيش الواقع بشكل ومنظور مختلف
حاول تعيش الواقع كمصرى مش كمسيحى
ساعتها هتاخد الدنيا بمنظور مختلف*
*احلى حاجه انك لسه هتنضم لحزب الكنبه( بعد ما تسيب الشغل بعد الشر طبعاً )
اومال انت انهى حزب دلوقتى ههههههههههه
اغلب المسيحين حزب الكنبه يا ابو جريس :t4:
صباحك ثوره *


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو انت مش بتزهق يا جرجس من الكلام اللى بتكرره ؟
> اين كانو الثوار فى الانتخابات
> جمله قولتها اكتر من  10مرات وانا رديت عليها
> اكتر من  10مرات وبرضه بتسالها تانى
> ...


محنا بنعيد عشان مبتقولش اجابة قاطعةمينا هه
شوف مينا
ولا هاعيد ولا ازيد عشان متزعلش يا كبير
لينا ثورة اهو ليها سنة
نقول لسة قدامها مدة عشان تظبط مش كدة ولااية
نستنى لحد ميحصلش انتخابات رئاسة والدنيا تستقر الاصول يعنى 
 ونشوف هانكون فين  من قبل وبعد الثورة ؟؟
 صح الكلام دة ولا مينا؟؟
وعلى فكرة انا لااعبر فى كلامى عن  كونى مسيحى
انا شغلى  فى القروض بحب اخلية مع المسلمين اكتر من المسيحين
لانهم اكثر التزاما ههههه
بس مش معنى الكلام دة ان الواحد مش يعبر عن ارائة فى بقية المواضيع الخاصة بالثورة
لا زم ابين معارضتى لكتير من الاحداث فيها ولا ية ههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> محنا بنعيد عشان مبتقولش اجابة قاطعةمينا هه
> شوف مينا
> ولا هاعيد ولا ازيد عشان متزعلش يا كبير
> لينا ثورة اهو ليها سنة
> ...


*مش عاوزك تتخيل انى بحجر على رأيك
صدقنى ابدا
انا بس عاوزك تعيش الواقع ونشوف جديد نتناقش فيه
مش كله قديم قديم ولا ايه *؟


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش عاوزك تتخيل انى بحجر على رأيك
> صدقنى ابدا
> انا بس عاوزك تعيش الواقع ونشوف جديد نتناقش فيه
> مش كله قديم قديم ولا ايه *؟


عارف انك مش تحجر على رايىء لانى غلس قوى فى موضوع الاراء وصعب  انى اسكت هههههه
ومين قالك انة قديم بس
بس انت قوللى فين الجديد وانا معاك على طول هههههه
زيى مقلت انت طرحت وجهة نظرك وتفاؤلك للفترة القادمة وانا طرحت تشاؤمى 
اتمنى صدقنى مينا ان تفاؤلك يكسب بس معتقدش للاسف هههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلا حبيى .... أنا لم أعمم وجهة نظرى ...لكنى حكيت الواقع اللى عايشه على مدى 62 سنة
> تعال وشوف وقولى
> الجيش المصرى فاسد داخليا ... وكلهم مصريين, ولما تدخل الجيش هاتعرف حقائق لا يعلمها إلا العسكرى المصرى
> موظفى الحكومة .... فاسدين ... يريدون أن يأكلوا دون أن يعملوا .. وكلهم مصريين
> ...





*انا فعلا دخلت الجيش ولسه مخلص من سنه ونص
اما عن الحقائق اللي حضرتك بتتكلم عليها مش اعرفها
وممكن ادخل تاني عشان اعرف الحقائق دي

بس سؤالي لحضرتك بقي
بما ان الجيش فاسد وموظفي الحكومه فاسدين
والفلاحين فاسدين والشرطه فاسده
ومربيين الدجاج والعامليين بالمستشفيات 
مين في نظر حضرتك شريف وكويس 
وهل عشان مجموعه فاسده تعمل وفق منظومه كبيره
يبقي نعمم ونتهم المنظومه كلها بالفساد
مشكلتنا اننا بنعمم ومش عايزين نشوف الحقيقه 

قريت كتير واتحرق دمي كتير
والوطنيه مش شعارات وبس
الوطنيه افعال ومشاعر ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> والوطنيه مش شعارات وبس
> الوطنيه افعال ومشاعر ​*



*وهذا ما يفعله الشرفاء الآن ويريد البعض تلويثهم .... 

من قتل مشجعى الأهلى فى بور سعيد ؟؟*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهذا ما يفعله الشرفاء الآن ويريد البعض تلويثهم ....
> 
> من قتل مشجعى الأهلى فى بور سعيد ؟؟*



*جماهير بورسعيد الزباله
وسوري ع اللفظ بس دي اقل حاجه عندي
والفيديوهات والادله كتيره وموجوده
وحضرتك مش تقولي المجلس العسكري
ولا الفلول ولا اتباع مبارك ولا الكلام ده 

ع فكره
حضرتك مردتش ع سؤالي برضه
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *جماهير بورسعيد الزباله
> 
> ​*



*سبحان المسيح ... وماذا عن جماهير الأسكندرية .... وجماهير المحلة .... وجماهير قنا .... و...... 




			مين في نظر حضرتك شريف وكويس؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة للمسلمين: من يؤدى واجبه بأمانة ... بالنسبة للمسيحيين: من يعيش وصايا الإنجيل بأمانة

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبحان المسيح ... وماذا عن جماهير الأسكندرية .... وجماهير المحلة .... وجماهير قنا .... و......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وفي راي حضرتك استاذي
ان مفيش مسلمين بيؤدوا واجبهم بامانه
ومسيحيين عايشين بوصايا الانجيل بامانه
غير 5 % بس من شعب مصر كله
بلاش لغه التعميم دي استاذي


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> وفي راي حضرتك استاذي
> ان مفيش مسلمين بيؤدوا واجبهم بامانه
> ومسيحيين عايشين بوصايا الانجيل بامانه
> غير 5 % بس من شعب مصر كله
> بلاش لغه التعميم دي استاذي



*التعميم جاء من واقع عايشه .. وليس استنتاج
الم تعمم أن شعب بور سعيد زبالة .... رغم أن هناك محافظات كثيرة فعلت ما فعله شعب بور سعيد ... فى الهمجية فى التعامل والتشجيع ...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التعميم جاء من واقع عايشه .. وليس استنتاج
> الم تعمم أن شعب بور سعيد زبالة .... رغم أن هناك محافظات كثيرة فعلت ما فعله شعب بور سعيد ... فى الهمجية فى التعامل والتشجيع ...*




*حضرتك قلتها همجيه في التعامل والتشجيع
لكن مفيش اي جمهور لاي فريق 
قتل ودبح وحدف ناس من دور علوي
يعني كفره بمعني الكلمه 
وع فكره انا مش عممت ومش قلت شعب بورسعيد
انا قلت جماهير بورسعيد ودي غير دي خالص​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *حضرتك قلتها همجيه في التعامل والتشجيع
> لكن مفيش اي جمهور لاي فريق
> قتل ودبح وحدف ناس من دور علوي
> يعني كفره بمعني الكلمه
> ...



:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2012)

مايكل
الشعب فعلا فاسد وقد ازيد على نسبة الاستاذ صوت صارخ
الشعب شوخشيخة فى ايد الدين وعاشق للوهابية وبيرضع التعصب ولك فى استفتاء الدستور وانتخابات مجلش الشعب عبرة لعلك تقتنع
مافيش حاجة فى البلد بتمشى من غير رشوة (بقت جزء من ثقافة الشعب)
لا اداب عامة ولا نظافة عامة ولا احترام ولا ثقافة الا اللهم ما ندر !


----------

